# Buck with doe?



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

We are trying to breed our 4 Myotonics for the first time on our farm. My 2 does are 16 mos and my 2 males are 6 mos. My females typically cycle at the end of the month. I've had one doe and buck together for 5 days and I'm not sure when to separate them. I was thinking yo keep them in for 2 weeks but wasn't sure if that was overkill. I'm not able to watch them 24/7 so I can't tell when the "jobs been done". One pair is definitely more interested in each other, so the other pair can hardly wait for their normal roommate to return. Any recommendations?


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

Can you tell when your does are in heat? It may be easier to separate the bucks and does, then when she's in heat, take her to the buck. I never let mine stay with the bucks. That way I know the exact due date.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

At least 3 cycles, they cycle every 18 to 21 days, so make it around 3 of them , sometimes Does do not take the first time.

Removing them after 2 weeks will be just before their heat, so you will miss it.

It is best if you know when they are in season to know. But if you can't, 3 cycle rule is a good chance of catching them.


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

When I first brought my bucks to the farm, within 3-5 days, the does started flagging them. One does has always been more interested in the boys but the other doe just prefers 1 specific buckling. I'm thinking she'll come around to liking the other as he gets bigger. They're only 6 mos old. She just seems to bully the male around right now, so he's terrified to be in the same area as her. I don't want the girls and boys to be together any longer than necessary. For some reason I was thinking 28 day cycles (like humans) but apparently I got my mammals mixed up.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If the doelings are 6 months old, they are too young to be in with the bucks, they will breed at that age and if they are small in size, that is not good.
It is best if they are 1 year and of good size.

You can get some lute from the vet to abort them. I would separate them now, but fear it may be too late.

Yes, it is every 18 to 21 days


----------



## FreedomStarr (Oct 21, 2014)

Does are 16 mos. bucks are 6


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is OK then.


----------



## rxratedz71 (Dec 5, 2013)

I like the idea of just putting them in together just when they express an interest. My wife said she refuses to hold the doe for the buck, just seems cruel. I just laughed...


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:laugh:


----------



## Riverside Fainters (Feb 6, 2013)

If they are in raging heat you really are not forcing them lol.. I just usually have a halter and lead on the doe..


----------

